#ubuntu-us-me 2012-10-24
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-me to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-me! http://ubuntumaine.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Devo-Kun> Hi, iggy19
<Devo-Kun> How is Greene?
#ubuntu-us-me 2012-10-26
<GLST> Hello
#ubuntu-us-me 2012-10-28
* card.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-me to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-me! http://ubuntumaine.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<DevoKun> Hi, jimcooncat. How's Portland ?
<jimcooncat> DevoKun, hi, in Skowtown. Where you at?
